# removing the stock wing



## hurleymotoxer118 (May 30, 2007)

I went to remove my wing today. I got the 4 main bolts out and the wing lifted right off, except there is a wire going to the 3rd break light. How have you guys gotten around that? I don't think I want to cut the wire but I am just looking to see what others did.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You might have to remove the liner under your trunk lid itself to get to the connector.


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I only had to remove 2 of the black rivet-esque plugs and slightly pull down the lining to reach the connector to the 3rd light. If you have mid to big hands i suggest using pliers to disconnect. Enjoy the beauty of that goat booty. ( that sounded pretty wrong, no animals were thought of until after comment made, i just had to leave it for the laugh). :cheers


----------



## hurleymotoxer118 (May 30, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the help, the goat is now looking so much better!


----------

